# PC games + screen resolution ..=?



## timothye (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey i was wondering . how does the size of the games resolution affect your game play , or does it at all ..
lets say i play a FPS and the default is 800x600 @100 refresh rate.. if i change it to 1024x768 and a faster refresh rate would this really affect the game ..?

right now i am running my games at default 800x600 @ 100 refresh rate .
i have a ATI Radeon 9600pro 256MB graphics cards with the latest driver from ATI 5.6


cheers


----------



## killgay (Jul 14, 2005)

timothye said:


> Hey i was wondering . how does the size of the games resolution affect your game play , or does it at all ..
> lets say i play a FPS and the default is 800x600 @100 refresh rate.. if i change it to 1024x768 and a faster refresh rate would this really affect the game ..?
> 
> right now i am running my games at default 800x600 @ 100 refresh rate .
> ...


with that card you can probably set it above 1600x1200 but that would probably look the best that i can handle, about refresh rate i'm not sure, but you should worry about nothing for about a year, and get the highest resolution possible, however higher resolutions not only make the game look schweet, they make your menu screens tiny, i stay at around 1024x768, and refresh rate, well you should configure that to the highest possible, however that will make your screen get smaller, and you will have to increase the size of it, you must also increase the refresh rate on your video card settings, and i would like to know what game you are talking about, how much ram you have, and how fast your proccesor is...


----------



## !JOLT! (Jun 11, 2005)

timothye said:


> Hey i was wondering . how does the size of the games resolution affect your game play , or does it at all ..
> lets say i play a FPS and the default is 800x600 @100 refresh rate.. if i change it to 1024x768 and a faster refresh rate would this really affect the game ..?
> 
> right now i am running my games at default 800x600 @ 100 refresh rate .
> ...


Short anwser, Yes... Long answer, the higher the resolution the lower your FPS will likely be... Try a game at 1024X768 or higher and see if its playable (isn't jerking around and turning into a slide show)... Also the higher the resolution the lower your refresh rate will be due to monitor limitations...

Here is some good info http://www.mysuperpc.com/vcu/monitor_refresh_rate_problem.shtml


----------

